# Say "Hello" To Rudy Valentino!



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

So...Let me start off by saying, we here up at the barn are HUGE Kiger Sundance fans, my BO actually used to work with him and show him, and she also has one of his foals. Well, while I was (stalking) BROWSING the auction horses website...I saw a kiger stud that was in a KP...For some reason, I thought OOOHHH I GOTTA LOOK! And, behold! This smexy boy was in the KP!!!
















After thoroughly drooling over his photo's, I decided to look through his description...And then I found something interesting...
IT WAS SUNDANCES GRANDSON!! How could they let a Sundance foal go to slaughter?!? Anyways, after almost puking from being so freaked out end excited, I called the BO because I knew she would have to save him..He's family! After being harrased by us and her sister, with his due date shortly approaching...SHE GOT HIM!! And a pregnant mare and a yearling filly, but they have already been rehomed  I'm soo excited for her! He is such a sweet boy, 5 years old (and for some reason hasn't dropped yet...) and is about 14HH...but he looks so cute! He's a big teddy bear! Here's the catch...A lady in TN wanted him for breeding...But the BO hasn't recieved a call from her, and if it turns out he can't breed, then she won't want him and he can be used as a lesson pony here! Yay! For some reason, the guy loaded him into the trailer WITH ANOTHER STUD (oh yea, real smart) and they fought so hard they broke the latch off the trailer...Oops. But other than that, he's a real sweet boy! Can't wait till all his cuts and stuff heal up! So without further adeu, here he is, the beautiful boy himself...Mister Rudyyyy Valentinoooo!
He's a little shy at first, but warms up pretty fast, and his mane is sooo beautiful!!!
























He is VERY romany!








More pics are a must...but my camera died and I ran out of batteries..So until next time...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

he is a keeper for sure


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yea! Especially with all the drama that came from getting him...Ya know, your saving a horses life, you wouldn't think people would be hating you for it...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

there will be always some body out there that wants what you have


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

True. I think there are still horses out there needing to be rehomed...The story of how he landed in the KP is sooo confusing!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Hes so gorgeous!! hope yall get him!  wait.. i hope he can be a lesson pony, so you can post more pics of him for us to look at! Lol.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha, I hope so too! 
Also, for someone who knows more about..erm...A stally's "jewels" than I do...Is it bad if he hasn't dropped yet? I mean, he isn't my horse and he's kinda skiddish, so I'm obviously not gonna go man handle his manlyness, but we can't figure it out...He has.."them" but they are very small, like they haven't been dropped.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

My opinion. He's 5, he's dropped. Grab a razor or not. He's old enough that gelding may or may not change how he thinks of mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

She will geld him, but can't until she hears back from the people who want to buy him, because they want to use him for a breeding stallion.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

"KP"? What does this mean?

Where was the auction that you got him from. He was bred/foaled where? Was his sire wild caught?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oooo I love him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Kill pen I'd guess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.

Is it cold where you are? He could have just sucked them(jewels) up if it is cold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

@Tiny, KP is kill pen, we know nothing of his past, baisically I'm guessing irresponisble breeders. All I know is that they were use for a breeding operation and then dropped off at the previous owner's parent's house, but they couldn't take care of them or handle them due to age.
He is a beauty, isn't he? @Mango
@Mango again, yes, but it has been really warm for a while, and mom thought of that, but she didn't think they could get that small.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Ummm, why is he keeping his jewels just because somebody wants to buy him and breed him?? He's pretty, sure, but nothing about him really screams "make more of me". Quality studs aren't found in killpens. He needs gelded.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I know, she is just being nice to the lady because she had been wanting him for a while before he ended up in the KP. She is going to geld him ASAP if she ends up with him.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice lookin fella!!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh yes he is! The lady hasn't tried contacting Mary about him yet...Let's hope she doesn't want him!...Well, as selfish as it sounds, lol. Do friesian breeder's normally breed Kiger's into them?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Stichy said:


> we know nothing of his past, baisically I'm guessing irresponisble breeders.


Isn't that what's going to happen is he goes to that lady? IMO he needs gelded now, no ifs ands or buts. How do you think he ended up in the kill pen in the first place? Everyone wanting to breed something that has reproductive organs just cause they're pretty. However, that is not my nor your decision. I'm definitely leaving it here as food for thought, though.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Trust me, I get exactly what your saying. This lady is actually a responsible breeder, the other ones were teenagers and they were breeding Kiger's together, but when the oldest one got married and out of the horse buisiness, the other just dumped them on their elderly parents. The parents had them advertised for free for quite a while, because they couldn't take care of them due to age, and then a guy bought him and a couple others saying he was one of Sundance's trainers and I'm not sure what happeed from then on, all I know is he ended up in the KP.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Got some good news! Rudy might have found a new home!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully not reproducing.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I second that^^. Hes cute but no breeder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Lets hope...
But he has bloodlines! He must breed!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Bloodlines maybe but neither the conformation or skill and achievement. Hed make a beautiful school pony, little girls would be lining up to ride the fantasy poneh. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thats actually what he'd be if the lady doesn't end up wanting him...I reeeally hope the BO gets to keep him, Rudy is such a sweet boy, and after seeing him w/t/c, he seems like he'd be a really smooth ride!


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

He looks like a cute boy, whatever he ends up doing... 

and about the breeding part, no normally friesians are bred with friesians not Kigers 
then again people make lots of different crosses


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yea I kinda Thought that was weird... All well, that lady didn't end up wanting him anyways.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Ohhkeee, last lady didn't want him, but the BO put an add up on FB for him...Some lady in Portugal might be interested...Hope she has money to pay for a flight for him if she wants him, haha. The BO took pics of him today in case people might be interested...Thought you might want to see him! IMO, he is the most beautiful stud I've met, and the nicest too. You would think he's a gelding! He acts like he doesn't know what mares are...I think someone should have "the talk" with him...Haha. I love his eyes most of all, they are so dark and have this sparkle in them 
















It looks like he's missing a leg, but trust me, he isn't! Lol.








He's so sweet! Wish the BO could keep him!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Yayyy! Rudy found a new home! It sounds like the real deal and not a fake this time! The lady is coming from Idaho and has a vet all ready to geld him the second he gets to his new home! I'm sad to see him go because he's such a sweetie (and finally realizes I'm not a big scary monster), but I'm glad he'll be going to a good home!


----------

